
Ancient Jars Found in Judea Reveal Earth's Magnetic Field Is Fluctuating - baalcat
https://www.aftau.org/news-page-astronomy--astrophysics?&storyid4699=2314&ncs4699=3
======
basicplus2
A geologist will say " yeh we know all about that and it reverses too"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geomagnetic_reversal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geomagnetic_reversal)

